# Climatologia de Tornados em Espanha



## Vince (31 Mar 2007 às 21:02)

Documento interessante.


> *Tornados en Espa˜na (1987-2005): distribuciòn temporal y espacial
> Miquel Gayà - INM, Centre Meteorològic a les Illes Balears
> *
> 
> ...



*Link:* (PDF)
http://webs.ono.com/reclim/reclim05b.pdf


----------

